# Choosing a Kayak



## gonehuntin' (Mar 29, 2009)

New guy here. I want to get into ocean fishing from a kayak. I'm looking at a Trident Prowler 13 but haven't bought it yet. I also may do some duck huntng out of it. What say you experts that have used these in big water, is this a good Kayak or what are some other recommendations? Sorry to ask such a newbie question but I don't have a lot of money to spend so want to make the right choice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

try before you buy


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I have an older Prowler and love it. I think the hull is the same, older ones just don't have the cool new hatchs. Very stable.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I just helped a new guy on self-rescue training in 51F degree water. After exhausting 1 hour and 45 minutes, I couldn't tell him that sell his kayak. Here are things I tell people who want to start kayaking and have not bought a kayak yet.

1. don't even think about a kayak if you can NOT do 3 pull ups. (3 pull ups for warm water, 6 pull ups for cold water)
2. the most important thing of the water test is reentry. If you can not reenter the kayak you want to buy within 3 tries or within 5 minutes. don't buy the kayak. Because either the kayak is too small, the kayak is not configured for your reentry method, or (most likely) you are not fit. Do it in warm water when you don't wear bulky protective gears (cloths). 5 out of 10 kayakers can NOT perform self rescue in cold water with cold gears on. 3 out of 10 barely make it.
3. If you have a family history of heart attack, don't buy a kayak. The help is not available. 

I have seen enough.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

ComeOnFish said:


> I just helped a new guy on self-rescue training in 51F degree water. After exhausting 1 hour and 45 minutes, I couldn't tell him that sell his kayak. Here are things I tell people who want to start kayaking and have not bought a kayak yet.
> 
> 1. don't even think about a kayak if you can NOT do 3 pull ups. (3 pull ups for warm water, 6 pull ups for cold water)
> 2. the most important thing of the water test is reentry. If you can not reenter the kayak you want to buy within 3 tries or within 5 minutes. don't buy the kayak. Because either the kayak is too small, the kayak is not configured for your reentry method, or (most likely) you are not fit. Do it in warm water when you don't wear bulky protective gears (cloths). 5 out of 10 kayakers can NOT perform self rescue in cold water with cold gears on. 3 out of 10 barely make it.
> ...



Harsh, but VERY SOUND ADVICE
I know a lot of guys that couldn't manage to climb back aboard if they turtle.
I don't fish with them.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a ride 135 and love it. It seems to be a tank and i havent even come close to flipping even when i stand up and sight cast. Longer yaks are for big water and shorter yaks are for small water. Make sure if your doing both you get something in between. Keep speed in mind and how far from the boat ramp you will be fishing. Tarpon 160i is the race yak and from there the shorter the slower. Paddle as many as you can or if you do enough research it is possible to find one that fits from the net even tho I know lots of people will disagree with that but thats how I did it and it worked out very well for me!! Good luck and if your in Hampton roads area and have a yak hit me up and ill meet ya!!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Mar 29, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> I just helped a new guy on self-rescue training in 51F degree water. After exhausting 1 hour and 45 minutes, I couldn't tell him that sell his kayak. Here are things I tell people who want to start kayaking and have not bought a kayak yet.
> 
> 1. don't even think about a kayak if you can NOT do 3 pull ups. (3 pull ups for warm water, 6 pull ups for cold water)
> 2. the most important thing of the water test is reentry. If you can not reenter the kayak you want to buy within 3 tries or within 5 minutes. don't buy the kayak. Because either the kayak is too small, the kayak is not configured for your reentry method, or (most likely) you are not fit. Do it in warm water when you don't wear bulky protective gears (cloths). 5 out of 10 kayakers can NOT perform self rescue in cold water with cold gears on. 3 out of 10 barely make it.
> ...


That's a great post Joe and thank you. I never really thought much about re-entry. I had a small 11' Orvis Sprint I used to snorkle out of. I just never thought anything about going over the side and back on. Thing was, I had swim fins. May be a lot harder without them.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ComeOnFish said:


> I just helped a new guy on self-rescue training in 51F degree water. After exhausting 1 hour and 45 minutes, I couldn't tell him that sell his kayak. Here are things I tell people who want to start kayaking and have not bought a kayak yet.
> 
> 1. don't even think about a kayak if you can NOT do 3 pull ups. (3 pull ups for warm water, 6 pull ups for cold water)
> 2. the most important thing of the water test is reentry. If you can not reenter the kayak you want to buy within 3 tries or within 5 minutes. don't buy the kayak. Because either the kayak is too small, the kayak is not configured for your reentry method, or (most likely) you are not fit. Do it in warm water when you don't wear bulky protective gears (cloths). 5 out of 10 kayakers can NOT perform self rescue in cold water with cold gears on. 3 out of 10 barely make it.
> ...



nice post Joe but very harsh. What is a guy to do that dont meet your qualifications??? Roll over and die? No they should start out with a nice wide slow yak then work there way up. Sorry but you make it sound like there is no hope for them but to give up and die and I do not agree. I think everyone can get into this sport but they just have to keep certain things in mind while out there. Start out in warm and shallow water and maybe join a gym to work there way into this sport. For sure they shouldnt start out in cold weather wearing waders. No reason they cant start out in a pool and work on it a couple times a week. Where there is a will there is a way!! My 02


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Joe has a good point, unfortunately a large number of kayakers don't fit his fitness requirements. Should these people NOT kayak? I say no, they should. There ARE devices out there to help re-entry into the yak. Paddle floats come to mind. Put one on the end of your paddle, jam the other into your yak rigging at a 90 degree angle and climb aboard. You can make it an easier climb by looping a piece of rope on the paddle to make a foot loop. 

Let's face it, flipping happens. Even a highly trained tri-athelete can find himself in trouble if he sprains his shoulder or arm while flipping. Won't matter how many pull ups you can do then. Think safety. Have the proper equipment. Train.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Mar 29, 2009)

Some more great ideas Wolfva. Thank you.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Just rent or borrow a kayak, go out waist deep, roll it and try to reenter a few times. No cheating, don't touch the bottom! You will know right away. No problem!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree, that's some pretty good advice. But I think you can also use some good judgement and reduce your risk factor if you don't necessarily fit these strict requirements:

Above all else, WEAR YOUR PFD!!!

1) Get a nice, slow, wide, stable yak.

2) Don't go out in rough water.

3) Don't go out in cold water. If you do, even in moderately cold water, wear coldwater gear. This will increase the amount of time before your muscles shut down if you find yourself taking a cold bath.

4) Don't go out alone. The safety factor is so much better when you have other folks with you. So many of the drownings I hear about are when folks are flying solo. It's great fishing with other folks, and safer. That makes it a win, win in my book.

5) Work on fitting into the fitness requirements Joe suggested. They sound like really good guidelines.

Just my $.02. I'm certainly no expert by any stretch of the imagination. But I do agree with whoever said we can't always roll over and die because there are some risks. But at the same time, with so many things that can go wrong, minimizing the risks only makes sense...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Mar 29, 2009)

I really think it's a great idea to tie a foot loop to the yak for easy entry. Something so simple..........


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that spring is upon us many places that sell yaks have try outs. Get to as many of these as you can before you buy. Find one that makes you feel comfortable. For me that was a sit on top.


----------

